# Deadliest Catch Special



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Deadliest Catch Behind the Scenes special airing soon.....


----------



## HookedOnTivo (Feb 14, 2002)

Are you referring to "After The Catch"? If so, that started either last week or the week before.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

HookedOnTivo said:


> Are you referring to "After The Catch"? If so, that started either last week or the week before.


Nope, here it is from Discovery.Com:

Jun 23, 10:00 pm

(60 minutes)

Deadliest Catch Special - Behind the Scenes

TV-PG (L)

Alaskan crab fishermen endure bone-chilling ice, brutal waves, a 100% injury rate, and all too frequently, death. But they are not alone. Every year a handful of documentary filmmakers stand side-by-side with the crabbers fighting the same bitter battles.


----------



## mtmra70 (Nov 12, 2002)

SWEET! I love this show and hate seeing the season over all ready


----------



## Morfious (Jun 3, 2007)

Just a quick note it is replaying on Sunday June 24 at 2:00 am if there are anyone with conflicts. From 10 till 2 they are going to replay the entire season.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I just set it up. Thanks for the info! :up:


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

They made a point of 3 or 4 times saying all the cameras used where HD (at least for season 3), yet has Deadliest Catch ever aired in HD on Discovery HD Theater?


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

No. Someone with inside information reported on avsforum that this season was recorded in HD and everyone was eagerly anticipating it, but then it only showed up in letterboxed SD on the regular Discovery Channel. I'm crossing my fingers for HD next season!

Oh, and it seemed incredibly silly to brag about using HD cameras when they don't deliver it in HD to viewers. My thoughts about why they would bother are:
a) They plan to release this season on HD-DVD and/or Blu-ray
b) They figure the general public doesn't know any better and will think what they watched this season _was_ HD because HD cameras were used.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

AccidenT said:


> They figure the general public doesn't know any better and will thing what they watched this season _was_ HD because HD cameras were used.


Sad, but there are a lot of not-so-smart people out there.


----------



## thecompman2002 (Jul 4, 2007)

Was going to post the link to the article with the info on how the season was shot, but since I am new, it will not let me .


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

thecompman2002 said:


> Was going to post the link to the article with the info on how the season was shot, but since I am new, it will not let me .


Ahh...But I recorded the Filmmakers Special.


----------

